# FOUND Werner straight paddle (Gore Canyon/Lower Blue)



## Bryan Houle (Nov 5, 2003)

Werner straight shaft, blue shaft, white blades, looks fairly new. No name or number. Found on bank below tunnel falls in Gore Canyon.

I have it in my possession in Edwards, CO. Please call to collect.

Bryan
970-310-4157


----------

